# glad I wasn't there



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy cow.  

It doesn't matter, but what kind of dogs were they and when did the fights happen? Outside the ring?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Both were outside the ring.

First was a doberman on a giant schnauzer. The doberman has a history of attacking other dogs. 

I just heard about the second one, it was between a corgi and a miniature schnauzer. Corgi was DQ'd. I am nervous because my very good friend was there with his corgi and I am praying it was not him. I just heard about it and don't have the nerve yet to call and ask him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been at trials before with fights. It's not good....it makes the people very jumpy and if the dogs are around they can react badly too. Once I was at a trial with a fight between a rotty and a german shepherd. Colby was crated about 12 feet away from the fight and he was shaking later on and he wouldn't heel more than a few steps without looking behind him to see if something was going to get him.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whoa, I guess there is a reason you weren't feeling well. Good call. Consider that your free pass...Next time you have to make that kind of decision, you have to go.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I've been at trials before with fights. It's not good....it makes the people very jumpy and if the dogs are around they can react badly too.


I know I've witnessed "tension" and even snaps at trials before, but never anything beyond that.  

It's too bad that people are taking dogs with a history of dog aggression to these crowded trials...  Shouldn't they be banned?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, good thing you didn't go! 
Tito has been chomped on twice outside the ring, both times in obedience, not breed. The only reason a serious fight didn't happen is that Tito is a big wimp and dove under the nearest chair both times. If he were the type to stand up and fight, it would have been very bad.
One standard poodle, one chesapeake bay retriever.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Megora said:


> It's too bad that people are taking dogs with a history of dog aggression to these crowded trials...  Shouldn't they be banned?


What's sad is these people should be the ones who recognize a problem in their own dogs, compared to all the yahoos you encounter around town or a the dog park, yet some show people are just as oblivious or ballsy, I can't figure out which. There's a lady around here with GSP's that are dog aggressive, everyone makes a wide birth around her dogs, and one of them was banned from AKC trials for like 6 months for attacking a dog at a trial. Yet she still brings them. Nuts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank goodness you did not go - I hope your friends dog was not involved.

I can speak to the damage done by dog fights and oblivious handlers - my Casey started confident & ebullient which still shows when he is training, but put him in a trial environment with border collies and he is so busy watching his back he cannot function. He had 3 attacks all from the rear, all when he was by my side or in one case on my lap. 

Anney, one of the dogs who attacked Casey was actually an instructor's dog as she stopped to congratulate me on my agility run - and yes - she KNEW her dog had issues and he was still out & about. Guess the Q's were more important than other dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

While I don't agree with it, I can understand people being relunctant to stop showing a dog that has potential. But what I can't understand is if you know your dog has issues, why is that same dog able to even have an opportunity to attack another dog outside the ring. It seems like if you know you have a ticking time bomb and you aren't willing to do the right thing and remove your dog you would at least be extra vigilant at all times when your dog is in the presence of other dogs. 

I do believe that any dog has the potential to get involved in a fight, even dogs we would never expect it from. Sometimes things just happen in dogs that we don't understand or expect. I feel bad for those people. I don't have much sympathy when the owner knows this is a problem yet ignores it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I did miss something good from the weekend, how many times do you see HIT come out of Open A, much less three times in one weekend? And I bet not too many 200's have come out of Open A!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoee - who? 
Open A is getting competitive I think.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

A lady from the Houston area with a Mal. This is her second dog. Her first was a rescue smooth collie that she put a CDX on. She showed that dog around the same time Conner was in novice and open and then retired her and focused on the Mal. She trains with Debby Quigley and Judy Ramsey.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What was the score?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Which is a question I have been pondering....when Flip gets to open and utility I'll need to decide if I want to show him in the A classes or the B classes. I was hoping I wouldn't have the choice but that didn't come about...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> What was the score?


I just know the 200, I don't know what her scores were for the other trials.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like it was a good trial to skip! Really cool about the 200 coming from the A class! Wowzer!

Looking forward to hearing all about this weekend!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I understand people with reactive (being nice) dogs running them at trials but what I have problems with is the fact the HANDLERS do not pay attention to them. Those of us without reactive dogs try to give space but we do not understand your dogs issues so you need to keep your dog away from others. Plain and simple. 

I used to run a "reactive" corgi (we liked to call her a crabby corgi) in agility. Really she was not that bad it was trained into her to react. Anyway, I would tell people when we were going to the gate to please give her space she is snarky. I would keep her away from others wherever I could. Sometimes I would ask people with a good dog to approach her as I was working on her getting over her issues (she was ALWAYS fine with me) but I did it in situations I could control. 

I have had issues with showing obedience because of the out of sight stay work. I know the break outs don't happen often (this was not one in this post) but it just takes once. They scare me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jodie*

Jodie

Glad you weren't there, too!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awful! I have never seen that happen and hope I never do. Scout's a bossy and bold little girl, I don't think she'd take kindly to being snapped at...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> I have had issues with showing obedience because of the out of sight stay work. I know the break outs don't happen often (this was not one in this post) but it just takes once. They scare me.


You are not the only one who is scared. I don't believe you will find a person showing in OB that it is not their biggest fear.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> You are not the only one who is scared. I don't believe you will find a person showing in OB that it is not their biggest fear.


Tell me about it. I was always nervous anyway, then when I put Colby in open I was slightly terrified. If I had a dog the size of a Yorkie or a Papillion, I don't think I could do it.

I have not heard back from my friend which is making me nervous. I truly hope it was not his dog...this is his UDX dog that he is trying to get to the Invitationals this year and I have never seen her have a problem at a trial with any dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I _finally _heard back from my friend, and it was not his dog. Thank goodness! I told him I was about to jump in my van and kick his butt for making me worry!

Sunday really was not a good day for East Texas trials. There were those two attacks I wrote about, and at a different trial a few hours north of there Dave Gannon had a heart attack. He is in the hospital.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Well I _finally _heard back from my friend, and it was not his dog. Thank goodness! I told him I was about to jump in my van and kick his butt for making me worry!
> 
> Sunday really was not a good day for East Texas trials. There were those two attacks I wrote about, and at a different trial a few hours north of there Dave Gannon had a heart attack. He is in the hospital.


Praying for a full recovery for Dave. He is one of the nicest competitors you will ever show against!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes for sure. I still remember him offering me some advice when I was a lowly Novice A exhibitor. And he says he's rooting for me to beat him one day!


----------

